
Hackernews.ca – the experimental alternative that is selfishly setup for ME - hackernewscdn
http://hackernews.ca
======
hackernewscdn
backstory: I love hackernews! It's by far the best source for the latest in
technology and intellectually stimulating articles. So much so that I find I
share a lot of it on social media, however I had issues with the way the site
shares links and I didn't want to use a 3rd party browser app. I included a
few hotkeys (alt-1, alt-2, alt-3) for facebook, google+ plus and twitter.
additionally, I added a hot key for searching (ALT-S) since I primarily share
from my computer, and made the share buttons ridiculously large so it's great
on my smartphone or tablet. I wasn't going to release it, but I figure it
would bring some people some happiness. Hope you enjoy it. It's a work in
progress (but really just a hobby) :)

